# Li Ion Tools



## EwasteD (Dec 12, 2011)

In the market again for some power tools... used to only run Dewalt, made the switch to Hitachi... 
Just interested in what everyones experiences were with Kobalt Li Ion tools and Makita Li ion? 

I found the Hitachi drill guys to be less powerful than the Dewalt, but have been MUCH more durable.

Thanks!


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got 2 working 18 year old mikita Cordless drills and a 9 year old dewalt cordless that still work beautiful. just a little harder to find replacement batteries when needed. My craftsman, hitachi, old milwalkee and royobi have all died a painful death and been cheaper to replace than fix.

I've found a company in town that rebuilds the battery packs for half the price of a new one and a 6 month warranty to boot.

Buy a Dewalt :roll: my choice :mrgreen: 
Hope this helps your decission

Tom C.


----------



## darshevo (Dec 13, 2011)

I too am sold on Dewalt. I use a li-ion impact drill for tear down (due to its lighter weight) that often times has the 18v xrp battery in it (the li-ion's are backwards compatible) and have had excellent results. I became hooked on Dewalt while doing construction, it was the tool of choice among my fellow workers, and the only one the company would replace for you if it were damaged or stolen in the line of work.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 13, 2011)

I am planning on building a battery setup like this that I can use on all my different tools.
I am tired of buying batteries that don't last. 
I am looking to adapt the batteries out of the UPS power supplies that I get for free.

http://rambobattery.com/

Jim


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 13, 2011)

Great link - thanks!!

I think I spent over $100.00 for a 2-pack of batteries for my DeWalt. I get plenty of UPS batteries too and free replacements are always coming with the next scrap load.


----------



## Smack (Dec 13, 2011)

Got 3 dewalt and 2 are 14yrs old.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, have any of you asked Santa for one of these!? :mrgreen: 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=new+DeWalt+nail+gun&view=detail&id=FD8171F689C407CFFDA1450EB3001F6B08D34A82&first=0

Phil


----------



## Smack (Dec 13, 2011)

Phil, I was thinking it was gonna be a RamSet. Cool but they spelled through wrong (It can drive a 6-D nail threw)


----------



## EwasteD (Dec 14, 2011)

Well we have been running some hitchi drill guns, and they are beat to hell from the last 2 years... they are in use 2-4 hours a day minimum... they are still lasting. I know hitcachi has a battery warranty so i am interested to see how this goes.... i also got the warranty through Lowes for 30 or 40 dollars (drill gun was 150).

Are there any american made li ion tools? We started buying Kobalt equipment all around, now I am seeing more and more of it is made in China and I want to make a switch. I do like the Kobalt tools alot but id rather pay a little more and keep jobs here!


----------



## joem (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had my dewalt (12v) for fifteen years with the same battery still runs great.


----------

